# Meguair's NXT intro party for BMWs in SoCal



## Haro (Oct 29, 2003)

I want to go! But I don't have a BMW.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> Is there space available? If so, I'd love to go. I'm also a big Mequire's fan! :thumbup: :thumbup:


1) bbkat - silver gray 330ci
2) rmn - ?? 328is
3) jeff330i - titanium metallic 330i
4) OneR2TeeS - silver gray ZHP
5) bimmerguy2006 - 2002 Jet Black 325ci
6) HT - imola red e46 M3
7) rte6six - silver e46 M3 conv.
8) calfrank - white e46 M3
9) StahlGrauM3 - StahlGrauM3


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

I'd love to go (I live in Irvine), but I'm not certain I'll have my car back by that Saturday. I own a Topaz Blue 325i.

Any chance they'd accept a light blue 1990 Toyota pickup instead?


----------



## AirborneDEN (Jul 15, 2003)

Hey, i might be interested too, but do you have to let them use your car as a demo or something? Thanks


----------



## radelow (Jan 8, 2004)

*Meguiars...*

I would love to go. Let me know if you still have room.

Mark Radelow
1998 M3/4 Supercharged
1988 Chevy K1500


----------



## VDPHB (Apr 4, 2002)

Hey Scott!

I'd love to attend with my 2000 328i Tit. Silver/Black. Please let me know if there's room....

Vu


----------



## anon (Jul 8, 2003)

i'm interested also,

jet black 330ci...


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Okay, here's what we have:

1) bbkat - silver gray 330ci
2) rmn - ?? 328is
3) jeff330i - titanium metallic 330i
4) OneR2TeeS - silver gray ZHP
5) bimmerguy2006 - 2002 Jet Black 325ci
6) HT - imola red e46 M3
7) rte6six - silver e46 M3 conv.
8) calfrank - white e46 M3
9) StahlGrauM3 - StahlGrauM3
10) radelow - Supercharged e36 M3

Alternate spots if they become available (I'll have to contact you closer to the event):
a)VDPHB - 2000 328i Tit. Silver/Black
b) anon - jet black 330ci

*SPECIAL REMINDER - THIS IS FOR ONE PERSON PER CAR ONLY! That is due to the space available in the class and the lunch.*

Meguiar's is on Mitchell South in Irvine


----------



## Mike Phillips (Mar 17, 2003)

*Room for 25 to 30 cars/attendees*

Hi all,

Thanks Scott for taking the lead on this. Tomorrow is the first NXT Garage Party. This one is for Corvettes. Here's a thread on a Corvette I buffed out for the event, it's a black 1963 Stingray roadster.

http://www.autopia.org/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=31610&perpage=18&pagenumber=1

The before and after pictures start on about page 4

Here's another link to the Corvette buff,
http://www.autopia.org/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=31603

So far, we have invited, Corvettes, Mini Coopers, Mercedes-Benz, Ford Lightning Truck, and BMW enthusiasts. The idea is, we want to introduce the new NXT product line to car clubs here at Meguiar's. For that reason, these are, *"Theme"* events. We would like all of the cars/attendees to participate in a theme car. There will be a lot of pictures being taken, as well as Car Crazy Radio is supposed to be at these events.

The deal is, we want one car, one driver for a total of 25 to 30 cars. The event is Saturday, January 17th. It starts at 9:00am with coffee and donuts, and at noon there will be soda and pizza. We currently don't have the facilities to accommodate more than about 25 people. Thus, one person per car.

Here's a link to a description of the event.
http://www.showcargarage.com/forum/calendar.php?s=&action=getinfo&eventid=42

I was deeply involved with the creation of the new Tech Wax, which in my experience is the best beauty product I have ever used.

To see some pictures and results of this new wax on Mini Coopers after a recent Detailing Day at Meguiar's, check this thread out, especially page 5

http://www.showcargarage.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=358

I would love to hold a Detailing Day for BMW's and am scheduling such events for Saturdays staring in April. Just let me know and I'll reserve a day.

Also, I'm looking for another demonstration car for this years BimmerFest like the one I did last year,

http://www.showcargarage.com/blackbmw.html

So if you think you have a good candidate car, please let me know. I will need the car for at least a couple of days before the event, and at least one day after the event to finish the other side. (This works best if you live in the Irvine area and are already planning on attending Bimmerfest 2004)

Black works best for me.

Mike


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike, thanks a lot for the links ! :thumbup: 

I'm looking forward to see more pics from the event


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

Mike Phillips said:


> Here's a link to a description of the event.
> http://www.showcargarage.com/forum/calendar.php?s=&action=getinfo&eventid=42


Hey Mike, that link isn't working for me - "You do not have access to do this." Can you maybe give a brief description here?

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Mar 17, 2003)

bbkat said:


> Hey Mike, that link isn't working for me - "You do not have access to do this." Can you maybe give a brief description here?
> 
> Thanks :thumbup:


Hi bbkat,

I clicked on the link and it worked fine for me?

Here's what it says on that page,

*NXT Generation Garage Party at Meguiar's*

This is an invitation only event for the members of Bimmerfest.com and other BMW enthusiast clubs. The NXT Generation Garage Party starts at 9:00am and ends at approximately 12:00 noon.

Catered lunch, demonstrations, the opportunity for attendees to test products on their own cars, plus an informative presentation on Meguiar's new NXT Generation line of products.

Each car owner will receive the following gift collection,

* NXT Tech Wax 
* NXT Spray Wax 
* NXT Car Wash 
* NXT Tech Protectant 
* NXT Metal Polysh 
* Hot Shine Tire Spray Trigger Spray 
* Hot Shine Tire Spray Aerosol 
* 1 package of W-0004 Meguiar's Foam Applicator pads 
* 2 packages Meguiar's Ultimate Wipe Premium Quality Microfiber polishing cloths

I think I can honestly say that the Corvette club memebers that attended this weekends event had a great time. I'll be posting some pictures to www.meguiarsonline.com when it goes live this Friday.

Make sure if you're planning on attending that you have coordinated your attendence with Scot.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Reminder - the party is THIS Sat. at 9:00 AM. Meguair's is at 17991 Mitchell South in Irvine*

Everyone below is IN:

1) bbkat - silver gray 330ci
2) rmn - ?? 328is
3) jeff330i - titanium metallic 330i
4) OneR2TeeS - silver gray ZHP
5) bimmerguy2006 - 2002 Jet Black 325ci
6) HT - imola red e46 M3
7) rte6six - silver e46 M3 conv.
8) calfrank - white e46 M3
9) StahlGrauM3 - StahlGrauM3
10) radelow - Supercharged e36 M3
11)VDPHB - 2000 328i Tit. Silver/Black
12) anon - jet black 330ci
13) AirborneDEN - 325i Conv.

See you there :bigpimp:

jgrgnt, I've sent you a PM about possibly going as well.


----------



## anon (Jul 8, 2003)

scottn2retro said:


> *Reminder - the party is THIS Sat. at 9:00 AM. Meguair's is at 17991 Mitchell South in Irvine*
> 
> Everyone below is IN:
> 
> ...


 Sweet, i'm in.

do we bring anything other than ourselves and the car?


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

anon said:


> Sweet, i'm in.
> 
> do we bring anything other than ourselves and the car?


Nope, that's it. However, it might be good for everyone to show up with their cars washed and looking good - there's a possibility of a pleasant surprise and we'd like to do a good job of representing BMW enthusiasts. 

Oh, forgot. Bring your cameras so we can do some post event write ups. :thumbup:


----------



## rte6six (Sep 1, 2003)

I am looking forward to this. See you Sat.


----------



## OneR2TeeS (Apr 29, 2003)

ANyone else coming from Walnut/Rowland Heights area? Caravan?


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> Everyone below is IN:


Thanks Scott! :clap:


----------



## Hawk (Dec 27, 2003)

Scott I replied to your other thread, but would still like to go. Sienna Red convertible. My email is [email protected] if you can squeeze me in. Thanks


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Hawk said:


> Scott I replied to your other thread, but would still like to go. Sienna Red convertible. My email is [email protected] if you can squeeze me in. Thanks


Will send you an e-mail. 

Edit: Hawk, you're in (someone backed out). :thumbup:


----------

